# A huge milestone for Shasta



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Last night, we let Shasta sleep loose in the house for the first time! I NEVER though we'd get to that point and I'm so excited that we have. She's 20 months old.

She did a great job so it's likely that the days of spending her nights in the crate are over (except when she's blowing coat).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations Shasta for being a good girl. It's just like getting turned loose with the car keys for the first time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good job!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Way to go Shasta!

Did she wander around alot, move her sleeping spots often?

My boy will get a drink of water, move from the coach, hallway, in front of both our girls bedroom doors, foot of our bed, on our bed, at his "watch tower" as my husband & I like to call it at the top of the stairs facing the front door and course comes & takes several quick peeks at me throughout the night. lol


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Big step.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Courtney, I fell asleep in the living room so she pretty much stayed there until my husband went to bed, then she went and got on the bed with him.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, I needed to read this today! I'm dealing with on-leash in house period, crate at night and it's exhausting. 

Congrats on Shasta's graduation from crate! It's a big milestone, really.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Oh, I needed to read this today! I'm dealing with on-leash in house period, crate at night and it's exhausting.
> 
> Congrats on Shasta's graduation from crate! It's a big milestone, really.


Shasta has been pretty challenging, a combination, I think, of a high-energy but rather unfocused dog and inexperienced owners. She is super sweet, though, so that's what has kept us sane.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta has been pretty challenging, a combination, I think, of a high-energy but rather unfocused dog and inexperienced owners. She is super sweet, though, so that's what has kept us sane.


How long have you had her? I'm dealing with a high energy dog about the same age, hyper, not very well socialized, and a bit fearful of new things, but who also is super sweet and really wants to learn and fit in. It's painstaking, repetitive baby steps for the simplest of things here. And why I understand well your joy at "out of crate day!" I hope I can post that sometime in the near future, too!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We've had Shasta since she was 8 weeks old so we have to take full responsibility, lol. I wouldn't exactly call her fearful, but she is timid. (Timid isn't really the right word either. Cautious, maybe.) Thankfully, she loves people and other dogs SO MUCH that I don't ever see her as a fear biter but she is highly leash reactive to other dogs and nothing we've tried has really helped much with that. I don't think the leash reactivity is a result of fear, though, but frustration because she wants to greet the other dog RIGHT NOW.

I'm sure you'll have your own "out of crate day" soon.


----------

